# starter trouble



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

HI,
I have a 69 lemans and it won't start. Symptoms, use to start after three clicks when turning the ignition key. I took out the starter and bench test it only to find it wasn't working, replaced it with a rebuilt. Turn the key and nothing. Can anyone help me?


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

did you bench test the new starter? check engine ground connection, pos cable connections and if your getting 12v on solenoid wire with a test light or meter. assuming you battery is good that should cover it. if you dont have 12v on the solenoid lead while in the crank position, youll have to truobleshoot from there possible bad relay, n/s switch if its auto or bad wiring/ ignition switch.. you can jump 12v with a test lead to the solenoid connection on the starter to test things out. good luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What happens when you turn the switch to start? If the car is an automatic the starter circuit runs thru the neutral safety switch, find the switch and and check the wires.


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately I did not bench test the new starter. 

Where would the N/S be located, easiest way to get there?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On 69's I believe the n/s switch is located on the steering column next to the firewall.

Try turning the switch and move the gear shifter at the same time, may be out of adjustment


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

is there more than one small terminal on the new starter solenoid? if so one is used for starting and the other a 12v return for the ignition system so you have spark while cranking. possible your connected to the wrong one? should be marked s and r i belive. did you try starting in neutral as well as wiggling shifter like 05 gto suggested? since it clicked beforehand, and if everything else is the same, probably a bad rebuild. woudnt be the first time it happened to me.


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I will check that. I did just cleaned my ground at the block and nothing. I will check the N/S.

thanks again,


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

I jumped the solenoid by by-passing the starter switch and the starter worked. I can't find the N/S switch. 69 lemans, shift on the floor. does anyone know where the switch is? I did take apart the shifter console but only saw a wire for the interior lights.

Chris


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll put money on a bad positive battery cable.....burned or corroded :cheers


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, why do you think it is the positive cable?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cpeahl said:


> I jumped the solenoid by by-passing the starter switch and the starter worked. I can't find the N/S switch. 69 lemans, shift on the floor. does anyone know where the switch is? I did take apart the shifter console but only saw a wire for the interior lights.
> 
> Chris





05GTO said:


> On 69's I believe the n/s switch is located on the steering column next to the firewall.
> 
> Try turning the switch and move the gear shifter at the same time, may be out of adjustment


:agree


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you, I will look for that. This location is also good if the shifter is on the floor, correct?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

correct.


----------



## Lil GTO (Jun 27, 2006)

*Positive cable*



Eric Animal said:


> I'll put money on a bad positive battery cable.....burned or corroded :cheers


My dad's 59 Bonneville had a corroded positive battery cable - it was so bad that we *thought* the started was bad - one way that we isolated the problem to the battery cable was that we tried to jump the car from a large truck and only got very weak starter activity but the battery cable became extremely warm - the copper inside the cable had turned almost pure green - brand new positive cable and the car fired no problem straight off its own battery.

Of course the starter motor itself does need to be good and wired properly.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't the ring on the column still turn with the floor shifter? If so, the neutral safety switch would still be in the same place as a column shifted car. This is also why the gear indicator on the dash still works.


----------



## cpeahl (Nov 9, 2008)

*Still won't start*

I have power going to my starter. I have no power to the solenoid wire when the iginition is turned on. 

any idea's?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check the neutral safety switch at the base of the steering column on the inside of the car. You should have power going into and out of the switch when the key is in the 'start' position and the tranny is in neutral or park. If power is only going 'in' and not 'out', then either bypass the switch by crossing the two wires together, or replace/repair/adjust the switch to make it work right.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

cpeahl said:


> I have power going to my starter. I have no power to the solenoid wire when the iginition is turned on.
> 
> any idea's?


You won't have power in the "ON" position. It needs to be in the "START" position to check for power. As said previously, you may have the 2 small wires on the solenoid reversed. Have a helper turn the key to start while you check the 2 terminals for power with a light. If only 1 wire has power, switch them and see if it now cranks. If neither wire has power go find the N/S switch.
The neutral safety switch may be on the floor shifter if you don't find it near the bottom of the column. It will be a semi-circle switch with 2 heavy Purple wires for the starter and a green and white combination for the reverse lights.


----------

